# question about log files



## wonslung (Jun 28, 2009)

is it possible to make freebsd not add logs to compressed archives?
the reason i ask is that i have /var/log on a ZFS filesystem with gzip9 on...do i REALLY need to compress it twice?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 28, 2009)

You mean you want to prevent logs from being compressed after rotating? Turn off the compression flags (typically Z for gzip and J for bzip) in /etc/newsyslog.conf.


----------



## wonslung (Jun 28, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You mean you want to prevent logs from being compressed after rotating? Turn off the compression flags (typically Z for gzip and J for bzip) in /etc/newsyslog.conf.




thanks, exactly what i was looking for.

I don't really NEED to compress them twice right? i mean i have all logs in /var/log and that's on a zfs gzip-9 compressed filesystem


----------

